# Nhà cung cấp thiết bị bảo hộ lao động tại Thái Nguyên uy tín



## Hungttts (19 Tháng ba 2022)

Bạn đang là việc tại Thái Nguyên? Bạn là người sở hữu, quản lý một số lượng lớn các công nhân viên lao động? Bạn muốn đội ngũ của mình luôn được bảo vệ an toàn trong lao động, làm việc để đảm bảo đúng tiến độ và năng suất? Nhưng bạn lại chưa biết đơn vị nào cung cấp các loại trang thiết bị *bảo hộ lao động tại Thái Nguyên* nào uy tín, sản phẩm lại chất lượng. Nhằm mang đến cho người sử những giải pháp bảo hộ lao động tốt nhất với mức giá thành rẻ, Bảo Hộ Lao Động Lasa chính là địa chỉ hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực cung cấp các trang thiết bị bảo hộ tại Thái Nguyên.​


*Đôi nét về Thái Nguyên*
Tỉnh Thái Nguyên hiện nay chính là trung tâm kinh tế - chính trị vùng trung du miền núi Đông bắc nói chung và của khu Việt Bắc nói riêng, là cửa ngõ giao lưu kinh tế - văn hóa - xã hội giữa vùng trung du miền núi với đồng bằng Bắc Bộ.
Tỉnh Thái Nguyên, có vị trí địa lý rất thuận lợi, phía Bắc giáp tỉnh Bắc Kạn; phía Tây tiếp giáp các tỉnh Tuyên Quang, Vĩnh Phúc; phía Đông giáp các tỉnh Lạng Sơn, Bắc Giang; và phía Nam giáp với thủ đô Hà Nội; Trung tâm thành phố Thái Nguyên chỉ cách sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài 50 km, Hà Nội 75 km, cách cửa khẩu biên giới Trung Quốc và cảng Hải Phòng 200 km.
Thái Nguyên có ưu thế lớn về vị trí địa lý, thuộc vị trí chiến lược trong Vùng phát triển Thủ đô, cơ sở hạ tầng kết nối thuận lợi. Thái Nguyên là tỉnh có tiềm năng lớn về tài nguyên khoáng sản với nhiều chủng loại với trữ lượng lớn như than, titan, thiếc, chì, vàng, đồng, vonfram.
Đặc biệt, Thái Nguyên đang là tỉnh đi đầu trong việc hình thành cụm công nghiệp điện tử vươn ra thị trường toàn cầu mà tập đoàn SAMSUNG đang đóng vai trò chủ đạo, góp phần vào giá trị sản xuất công nghiệp của tỉnh tăng 15 lần trong vòng 3 năm; kim ngạch xuất khẩu vào năm 2013 là từ mức 245 triệu USD và tăng lên 23,5 tỷ USD năm 2017 và đạt hơn 200 tỷ USD vào năm 2018, tuy nhiên đến nay do tình hình dịch bệnh nên đã giảm hơn so với những năm trườc. Nhưng Thái Nguyên vẫn là nơi tạo ra cơ hội và lực hút rất lớn đối với các doanh nghiệp nội địa.​



​Ngoài ra, Thái Nguyên còn có tiềm năng rất lớn về phát triển nông nghiệp công nghệ cao và du lịch. Tuy đã nổi tiếng lâu năm, nhưng chè Thái Nguyên vẫn chưa thể xác lập được thương hiệu, hình ảnh cũng như chỉ dẫn địa lý và vị thế tương xứng trên thị trường quốc tế để trở thành sản phẩm xuất khẩu chủ lực của địa phương. Về du lịch, Thái Nguyên được mệnh danh là mảnh đất của lịch sử, văn hóa và danh lam thắng cảnh, hòa quyện vào cảnh đẹp tự nhiên và tài nguyên nhân văn với những địa danh rất nổi tiếng.
Mới đây, phó Thủ tướng Trịnh Đình Dũng đã phê duyệt Nhiệm vụ lập quy hoạch tỉnh Thái Nguyên thời kỳ 2021 - 2030, tầm nhìn đến năm 2050.
Quy hoạch tỉnh Thái Nguyên 2021-2030 và tầm nhìn đến năm 2050 phải phù hợp, thống nhất, đồng bộ với mục tiêu, nội dung, định hướng của Chiến lược phát triển kinh tế - xã hội thời kỳ 2021-2030, Kế hoạch 5 năm 2021-2025 và tầm nhìn Việt Nam, chiến lược phát triển các ngành, lĩnh vực quan trọng của cả nước; các điều ước quốc tế mà Việt Nam hiện đang là nước thành viên.
Với những tiềm năng vốn có của tỉnh Thái Nguyên thì chắc hẳn chúng ta đã nắm được phần nào về vai trò và nhu cầu sử dụng các loại *thiết bị bảo hộ lao động tại Thái Nguyên* rồi phải không nào. Nhu cầu đang lớn là thế nhưng bạn đã chọn được nhà cung cấp nào đủ năng lực và đủ độ uy tín chưa? Và chúng tôi tự tin nhận thấy *Công ty CP Lasa* chính là địa chỉ cung cấp mà bạn đang cần.
*Lasa – Nhà cung cấp thiết bị bảo hộ lao động tại Thái Nguyên uy tín hàng đầu hiện nay*
Từ lâu Công ty CP Bảo Hộ Lao Động Lasa đã trở thành cái tên quen thuộc đối với hàng triệu khách hàng trên khắp cả nước. Không chỉ bởi chúng tôi cung cấp đầy đủ các loại thiết bị bảo hộ lao động mà giá thành mà chúng tôi đưa ra rất phù hợp và có nhiều chương trình ưu đãi hấp dẫn.​



​Lasa là đơn vị tuy mới chỉ gần 10 năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực cung cấp thiết bị bảo hộ lao động trong và ngoài nước. Nhưng với nổ lực và sự am hiểu sâu về thị trường của đội ngũ lãnh đạo và công nhân viên, đến nay thương hiệu Lasa đã có chỗ đứng vững chắc trong lòng người tiêu dùng. Chúng tôi không những cung cấp các loại thiết bị chất lượng mà mức giá thành khách hàng nhận được khi mua sản phẩm là thiết bị *bảo hộ lao động tại Thái Nguyên* luôn là mức giá thành rẻ nhất – bởi chúng tôi là nhà sản xuất và nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ nhà máy.
Chúng tôi hiện đang là đối tác, nhà nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ các hãng nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước như Safety Jogger, Hans, Ziben, Takumi, 3M, Bullard, Thùy Dương, Bảo Bình,… và trực tiếp giao hàng đến tận tay người lao động vì vậy các sản phẩm mà chúng tôi cung cấp luôn chính hãng, tốt nhất và thuộc thế hệ mới nhất.
_Quý khách hàng có thể xem thêm các sản phẩm mà chúng tôi đang cung cấp tại Website: *baoholaodonglasa.com*._
*Khách hàng nhận được gì khi mua thiết bị bảo hộ lao động tại Thái Nguyên của Lasa*
Không chỉ mang đến cho mọi khách hàng những lựa chọn tuyệt vời về mẫu cũng như chủng loại mà Lasa còn đảm bảo những lợi ích tối đa cho khách hàng:
– Giá thành sản phẩm luôn cạnh tranh nhất thị trường và có mức giá cực hấp dẫn khi khách hàng đặt mua với số lượng lớn.
– Tất cả các sản phẩm mà chúng tôi cung cấp đều là hàng chính hãng nên có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng.
– Với hệ thống đại lý và kho hàng trên cả nước cho nên khách hàng luôn nhận được sản phẩm một cách nhân nhất và tận tay, khách hàng chỉ việc thanh toán sau khi nhận được hàng.
– Cam kết nếu phát hiện hàng giả chúng tôi trả lại 10.
Bạn đang ở Thái Nguyên và có nhu cầu mua thiết bị *bảo hộ lao động tại Thái Nguyên *để trang bị cho đội ngũ công nhân viên của mình hãy liên hệ ngay với Công ty CP Lasa qua SĐT: 0913 102 402 để được hỗ trợ một cách chu đáo nhất.​


----------

